# My #1 Cane for my #1 son



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

It's been a while since I've posted here and due to physical issues it's been awhile since I've made any canes, yet feel this is important.

So here goes.

I began making canes in June 2013 - 5+ years ago - and thus far have made more than 120 and given most of them away.

My first cane - shown (hopefully) - certainly would not have won any cane-making prizes and as my skills developed - and the end product became more efficient, etc., I retired that cane and moved on...making canes first for every adult member of our God blessed family - including my/our only son who lived in Denver.

Past tense.

Then one day I decided to send him another cane - my first cane - to my #1 son. I even stamped in the shank of the cane #1 for #1 - or words to that effect.

It was my thinking that eventually Mark might need a cane - and what better way to hobble around town than using a cane made by his father?

He no longer needs such a device.

Today he is in heaven.

He died from prostate cancer Sunday, July 29, 2018.

The last week of this month my lovely bride of 64+ years, plus our two daughters (and one husband) plan on attending his memorial service...I am unable to go. Yesterday his wife of 40+ years has agreed to send Cane #1 back to me with them.

It may be ugly but it's going in the cane stand near our fireplace as one of the 6-8 "keepers" - it's not for sale - for my grandkids to fight over some day.

For some reason I'm having difficult seeing my laptop monitor.

-neb

ps - Isn't God good?!


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

So very sorry for your loss, Neb. I never had kids, so I cannot know the sorrow through which you and your family are going.

I do have a similar story , though. When I bought my lathe many years ago, I ended up creating some fairly fancy bits of firewood while learning to use it. The first keeper was a small cherry burl bowl. I gave it to my grandmother for her birthday that year. (2001) My Mom has it now and someday it will come full circle back to me.

That monitor problem must be spreading. Mine's gone all fuzzy too.

Despite the circumstances, it is always good to see one of your posts, sir.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm very sorry for your loss Neb. Stop in every now and again.

Rodney


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

Would I be allowed to post two more pictures? And add a "warning" of sorts, please?

My family had to "check" as baggage that cane (plus another) for their return home trip a week ago tonight so I was pleased to see it arrived back "home" in good condition. And as promised it's in that cane stand - but I've added the Prostate Cancer HOPE prayer cross - with this warning - given by my one and only son via video near the close of his memorial service.

"Men? Know your PSA score. I did not and I'm dying from prostate cancer."

So this (from me) - as a 20+ year prostate cancer survivor I could not be more blunt nor honest. I now know - and am still grieving - prostate cancer kills. Yet it is one of the easiest cancers to confirm and stop...but the key is being alert. If you are over 40 and/or your PSA score is over "4" you may have prostate cancer - already. But it's very slow growing thankfully - and needs to be checked perhaps as often as twice per year.

Guys? Demand that number from your doctor - if you must. KNOW that number - it could save your life.

I just wish my one and only son had been more vigilant.

Do not become another of those "if only" men - like my son.

Please

-neb

ps - Isn't God good?!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

My two children are reasonably healthy, although my son has some issues. But I can't imagine losing a child. We're supposed to go first, right?

Best wishes and my condolences to your family, Norson.


----------

